# Plyometrics before a Deadlift or Squat day



## Nate K (Dec 8, 2006)

How doing plyometrics the day before a leg day reduce strength?  I would normally not do an all out intense plyos.

If you have any sites on plyometric workouts please link.  Something that has examples for begginers to more advanced would be so nice.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

why not do the plyos on leg day?

What are you doing them for?

First learn to land.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> why not do the plyos on leg day?
> 
> What are you doing them for?
> 
> First learn to land.



Because I would like to do both, I'm reducing sets and I like to train often.  

I've done them before and know how to land, I learned in Tai kwon do when I was real young.  an ablasketball.  

I am doing them to become better cordinating when jumping and increasing vertical and endurance and I guess thats it.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 8, 2006)

That was horrible grammer, sorry.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2006)

Above what P said, how strong are you in the squat?

Also, assuming you can stick a landing, can you do it reasonably well on 1 leg?

You can do plyos the day before, but I think it better to do them on the same day just prior to leg strengthening exercises.  Also, if your strength isn't sufficient, they won't help much.  Try this...Do a vertical leap with a 3 second pause at the bottom, IOW, squat down to about a half squat, wait 3 seconds, then explode up.  Now do a typical countermovement jump, stand straight up, dip down quickly and explode up.  If there is not much difference between the 2, plyos may be good for you.  If your countermovement jump is much better than your jump from the bottom position, which it typically is, you need to strengthen more.

Oh, and not doing plyos with intensity sort of goes against the point of doing them to increase your vert.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Above what P said, how strong are you in the squat?
> 
> Also, assuming you can stick a landing, can you do it reasonably well on 1 leg?
> 
> ...



Just woke up and got a response, nice.

I will try that test next time Im on the court.  I think I understand the theory behind it...being able to utilize the strength you already have.  My squat would be about 265-275, probably more if I rested for a 1 rep max.

"Oh, and not doing plyos with intensity sort of goes against the point of doing them to increase your vert."
Yeah, that was dumb of me...it's just that I plan on starting easy and building up.

If I find there is not much difference at all between the jumps would doing them the day before legs effect strength.  I know there are many variables but....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2006)

It wouldn't be optimal, and I certainly wouldn't do it that way.  I can't tell you what would happen because everyone is different.  I don't imagine immediate strength would be affected, but you would probably overtrain quicker doing it that way.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2006)

I would also do the plyometrics the same day.  There is no reason you can't.  In fact, it may be beneficial because the overall fatigue on the muscles is not excessive, and it will help get your nervous system ramped up for, hopefully, improved performance on your accessory work.

Proper progression is important with plyometrics.  Make sure that you focus on sticking the landing (Like Dale said, pause 3 seconds in between) before you move onto more advanced techniques like depth jumps, alternating bounds, etc.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2006)

also..why bother doing it the day before?  it isn't like you are going to do a high amount of reps with intensive plyos (at least you shouldn't.....especially if you are playing baseketball already).

a low volume of plyos and then strength work all in one session.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 11, 2006)

P-funk said:


> a low volume of plyos and then strength work all in one session.



Yeah, this is what I should do.


----------

